# My hamster almost died :(



## ZeWarrior (Sep 3, 2007)

So yah, I was at my aunts house and all, he was running around freely, he went under her closet thing that has poison inside of it, except I didn't know it had it. He stayed there for a while so I took the drawer off and see theres a bunch of little green rat poison and I could tell he ate at least 3. So yah I quickly almost drown him over water seeing if he'll spit it out, he doesn't so I get milk( my cousin said milk stops poison ) so I got his water drinking thing put the milk inside forced his mouth open so he'll drink it, at the time almost bitting me, I got him so wet so I then dried him off with a hair dryer with cool air until he dryed off, but now I think hes better. I don't know for sure if he'll be better though. And if this doesn't make much sence sorry its because Im too happy hes not dead.


----------



## Wanque (Sep 3, 2007)

Milk stops poison? First time I've heard that.

Hope your hamster pulls through!


----------



## ZeWarrior (Sep 3, 2007)

It was my first time to, but he seems better, he went to sleep now but i'll try to wake him in an hour or so. If hes fine by then I'm sure he'll live on.


----------



## superrob (Sep 3, 2007)

Milk = High-low base.


----------



## kokiri_link (Sep 3, 2007)

That sucks dude, i have a hamster too, but i wouldn't trust her to run around freely haha.


----------



## serious_sean (Sep 3, 2007)

sounds like your treatment was almost as bad as the poisoning.

*almost drowned underwater
*force-fed milk
*assaulted with hair dryer

where are the vids!?


----------



## ZeWarrior (Sep 3, 2007)

The reason I trusted him like that was because there I thought was clean, which it was except the stupid thing there.


----------



## kokiri_link (Sep 3, 2007)

No i just mean cause there fast little buggers, id never catch mine if she ran away lol


----------



## CrystalSweet (Sep 3, 2007)

aww your poor hamster!
i hope he's okay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




keep us posted if he survives, 
whaich im sure he will


----------



## superrob (Sep 3, 2007)

Poor hamster 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Be glad it dident meet my cat.. its crazy O.o.
Its a fly killer!


----------



## ZeWarrior (Sep 3, 2007)

he seems alright its been over 40 minutes and I just woke him up, he seems fine, though a little tired.


----------



## scruffman (Sep 3, 2007)

Its nice that your hampster is still alive but milk really doesnt stop poison, it just slows down the process, like if someone takes or drinks poison, the milk will just slow it down so when they are rushed to the hospital, it will be pumped out of their stomach.


----------



## Hiratai (Sep 3, 2007)

So...Milk stopped rat poison?


That could have saved so many people, if they knew that. =/


----------



## thegame07 (Sep 3, 2007)

He might have just stored the poison in his cheeks and didn't eat any. Im pretty sure he hasn't ate any poison because hamsters would never be able to handle rat poison for so long, I'm sure he would have died by now or showed some symptoms of dying. Now if he starts to shake and act funny then you will know somethings up but if hes acting normal everything should be fine.

Is he eating any food ? Try giving him a treat. If he eats it thats a good sign normally animals wont eat if somethings wrong with them.


----------



## modshroom128 (Sep 3, 2007)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Sep 3 2007 said:


> So yah, I was at my aunts house and all, he was running around freely, he went under her closet thing that has poison inside of it, except I didn't know it had it. He stayed there for a while so I took the drawer off and see theres a bunch of little green rat poison and I could tell he ate at least 3. So yah I quickly almost drown him over water seeing if he'll spit it out, he doesn't so I get milk( my cousin said milk stops poison ) so I got his water drinking thing put the milk inside forced his mouth open so he'll drink it, at the time almost bitting me, I got him so wet so I then dried him off with a hair dryer with cool air until he dryed off, but now I think hes better. I don't know for sure if he'll be better though. And if this doesn't make much sence sorry its because Im too happy hes not dead.


ummm... cool?


----------



## mthrnite (Sep 3, 2007)

You should get your pet to an animal hospital immediately. Rat poison doesn't kill as soon as it's ingested, it causes internal bleeding and kidney failure. I don't know if rodents can vomit, but the poison needs to get out of the system as soon as possible. If you can feel any lumps in his face, he may have "pouched" the pellets (as thegame mentioned), and not injested them yet. At any rate, you should call an animal hospital/vet right now, or your hamster probably won't pull through.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Sep 3, 2007)

QUOTE(thegame07 @ Sep 3 2007 said:


> He might have just stored the poison in his cheeks and didn't eat any. Im pretty sure he hasn't ate any poison because hamsters would never be able to handle rat poison for so long, I'm sure he would have died by now or showed some symptoms of dying. Now if he starts to shake and act funny then you will know somethings up but if hes acting normal everything should be fine.
> 
> Is he eating any food ? Try giving him a treat. If he eats it thats a good sign normally animals wont eat if somethings wrong with them.



He did eat it because I actually opened his mouth to see, but he did eat a treat so I'm guessing he's good.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Sep 3, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Sep 3 2007 said:


> You should get your pet to an animal hospital immediately. Rat poison doesn't kill as soon as it's ingested, it causes internal bleeding and kidney failure. I don't know if rodents can vomit, but the poison needs to get out of the system as soon as possible. If you can feel any lumps in his face, he may have "pouched" the pellets (as thegame mentioned), and not injested them yet. At any rate, you should call an animal hospital/vet right now, or your hamster probably won't pull through.



I can't its labor day, nobody works 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Everything is pretty much closed.


----------



## tyasawa (Sep 3, 2007)

according to conan (meintantei conan) milk can slow down poison '',.. i think u should take it to veterinary like mthrnite said. >_>... its good that he's ok now but u dont know what's happening inside its body..

I never be able to take a good care of animals.. part of it cos i didnt have lot of free time during school days.. >_>.. even if its a turtle.. they always end up ran away while im at school

edit: just read ur  message about labor day..
>_> i'd say try calling.. u might want to try something before u regret it


----------



## Nubia (Sep 3, 2007)

Oh...Poor little hamster. I have one, his name is Fluffy. It's a little hamster-girl. Maybe they can meet ?


----------



## cubin' (Sep 4, 2007)

I hope he pulls through man, hamsters are respectable creatures. Just keep an eye on him, take him to the vet as soon as you can.


----------



## pkprostudio (Sep 4, 2007)

My sister had a bunch of hamsters a couple of years ago. But they all died.


----------



## deathfisaro (Sep 4, 2007)

Oh man, glad you found out early. Dying of poison must be really painful, I'd hate to see that.


----------



## nintendofreak (Sep 5, 2007)

Thats some weak ass poison







Take em to teh doctor and he'll be ok


----------



## juggernaut911 (Sep 5, 2007)

True story:

I was 3 and my bro walks in while I'm treating his hamester like a little toy car and scraping it across the desk! I liked cars... it died


and now they think it's funny!


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 5, 2007)

Poor hamsters around the world getting tortured by small kids who are unaware they are torturing it.


----------



## miikes (Sep 5, 2007)

QUOTE(superrob @ Sep 4 2007 said:


> Milk = High-low base.



you mean milk of magnesia, dairy milk is pretty acidic (lactic acid)


----------



## mflo (Sep 5, 2007)

I remember when I had a hamster.  Petco sold me a pregnant one. Those bastards.  The babies died, and it ate one of them.  I tossed the other dead babies in the trashcan.  One day the hamster some how gets its leg caught in the wheel.  It's foot was broken so It chewed it off.  I had a pirate hamster with a peg-leg...  Then I forgot to feed it and I realized it a few days later.
I had a guinea pig as well, but It ran away...


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 5, 2007)

QUOTE(mflo @ Sep 4 2007 said:


> I remember when I had a hamster.Â Petco sold me a pregnant one. Those bastards.Â The babies died, and it ate one of them.Â I tossed the other dead babies in the trashcan.Â One day the hamster some how gets its leg caught in the wheel.Â It's foot was broken so It chewed it off.Â I had a pirate hamster with a peg-leg...Â Then I forgot to feed it and I realized it a few days later.
> I had a guinea pig as well, but It ran away...


Is it wrong I laughed?


----------



## mflo (Sep 5, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Sep 5 2007 said:


> QUOTE(mflo @ Sep 4 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I remember when I had a hamster.Â Petco sold me a pregnant one. Those bastards.Â The babies died, and it ate one of them.Â I tossed the other dead babies in the trashcan.Â One day the hamster some how gets its leg caught in the wheel.Â It's foot was broken so It chewed it off.Â I had a pirate hamster with a peg-leg...Â Then I forgot to feed it and I realized it a few days later.
> ...


No, It's not wrong. I also think it's funny.


----------



## miikes (Sep 5, 2007)

QUOTE(mflo @ Sep 5 2007 said:


> I remember when I had a hamster.Â Petco sold me a pregnant one. Those bastards.Â The babies died, and it ate one of them.Â I tossed the other dead babies in the trashcan.Â One day the hamster some how gets its leg caught in the wheel.Â It's foot was broken so It chewed it off.Â I had a pirate hamster with a peg-leg...Â Then I forgot to feed it and I realized it a few days later.
> I had a guinea pig as well, but It ran away...



I lol'ed a bit too.

but due to something in me...

All I can say is that you mishandled the hamster

1)you or somebody probably touched the baby hamsters, this is a huge no no because they'll get your scent and the mother would see them as not hers and not care for them and even eat them. if by any chance the mother decides to burrow in an unlikely place or one not of your choosing (outside the cage of somewhere), only transport with latex gloves (preferably sterilized ones) with the mother.
2)the wheel was probably one of those cheapo hamster fun cages and it is pretty prone to injuring hamsters
3)well forgetting to feed is pretty self explanatory.

peace


----------



## mflo (Sep 5, 2007)

I know i'm not supposed to touch them with my hands.  So I touched them with a clean spoon.  My mistake, I know...


----------



## JPH (Sep 5, 2007)

I could never get one of my hamsters to live past a week  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Take care of 'im!


----------



## nintendofreak (Sep 5, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Sep 4 2007 said:


> QUOTE(mflo @ Sep 4 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I remember when I had a hamster.Â Petco sold me a pregnant one. Those bastards.Â The babies died, and it ate one of them.Â I tossed the other dead babies in the trashcan.Â One day the hamster some how gets its leg caught in the wheel.Â It's foot was broken so It chewed it off.Â I had a pirate hamster with a peg-leg...Â Then I forgot to feed it and I realized it a few days later.
> ...


----------



## ZeWarrior (Sep 5, 2007)

Just so everyone knows hes fine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Guess the milk did it since I didn't get a change to take him to the pet hospital. Though he does seem a bit crazier now as he keeps on hanging on the roof of his cage, then obviously falls lol.


----------



## mthrnite (Sep 5, 2007)

*breathes sigh of relief*


----------



## TLSpartan (Sep 5, 2007)

I need to see a vid of him going to the top of the cage and falling off


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 5, 2007)

My Hamster Debra died a few weeks ago, her eye burst somehow and then she sadly just lost the will to live I guess. Still she had a good life when she was with us, I rescued her from this pet shop I worked in at the time and she was basically cut up from fights with this other Hamster and my boss refused to do anything so I rescued her and got her all fixed up. Had her for a year before she died but it was quite sad seeing her go as she was a fine hamster.

Then the family German Shepherd, Monty died of a stroke, he lasted 11 years which I guess is good but I was devestated as he was a member of the family and had a lot of character.

Got a new hamster called Donnie, rescued from another pet shop that was closing and basically all hamsters were to be sold to be snake food! Hes quite friendly.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Sep 5, 2007)

QUOTE(The Last Spartan @ Sep 5 2007 said:


> I need to see a vid of him going to the top of the cage and falling off



I'll make one eventually!


----------



## miikes (Sep 5, 2007)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Sep 5 2007 said:


> Just so everyone knows hes fine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


watch it, that might be a sign of brain damage from the induced trauma and lack of oxygen (due to drowning)


----------



## ZeWarrior (Sep 5, 2007)

I wouldn't worry miike. He used to do that before too. He was always a little crazy


----------



## cardyology (Sep 5, 2007)

Awww, I love teh little Hammy-wammys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Glad he's ok! Creful where you let him freely roam next time!


----------



## ZeWarrior (Sep 5, 2007)

Yeah, Now when he goes to other peoples house I'll at least put him in his wheel ball so he cant eat anything if he finds something.


----------



## deathfisaro (Sep 5, 2007)

My girlfriend's hamster also like to climb to the top of the cage and drop down. 
We thought she was suicidal, but we put in lots of padding so I guess she isn't hurt. The vet said if she gets hurt by falling down, it's not likely to climb up again so.


----------



## ShadowXP (Sep 5, 2007)

I think your hamster is actually a rat


----------



## ZeWarrior (Sep 5, 2007)

QUOTE(ShadowXP @ Sep 5 2007 said:


> I think your hamster is actually a rat



no...


----------

